# VPN IP Address Banned



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 1, 2018)

It would appear as though 50.116.39.21 has been banned, which is a VPN server for Psiphon located in Atlanta, Georgia. This would occasionally make it an issue for people using it to log in if they were running the VPN in "Fastest Country" or "US" mode


----------



## Issac (Feb 1, 2018)

Unbanned that IP address. I think it was made by mistake while banning a user.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 1, 2018)

Issac said:


> Unbanned that IP address. I think it was made by mistake while banning a user.


----------



## migles (Feb 1, 2018)

Issac said:


> Unbanned that IP address. I think it was made by mistake while banning a user.


really sweet ya guys going with "i just fixed that"
instead of: "don't use vpn with our website pls, what are ya trying to hide"


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like 66.228.39.143 has been banned this time around

I'm kind of starting to see the merit of leaving VPNs banned, though, given that two of the IPs of just this one have been banned by people trying to evade an IP ban, it would seem


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 7, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Looks like 66.228.39.143 has been banned this time around
> 
> I'm kind of starting to see the merit of leaving VPNs banned, though, given that two of the IPs of just this one have been banned by people trying to evade an IP ban, it would seem


... Or known IPs for spammers.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 7, 2018)

An eternity of banned IP addresses later. I think you get my memo. Use a different VPN or don't use one at all.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Mar 7, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Looks like 66.228.39.143 has been banned this time around
> 
> I'm kind of starting to see the merit of leaving VPNs banned, though, given that two of the IPs of just this one have been banned by people trying to evade an IP ban, it would seem


Why are you using a VPN?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2018)

Thunder Hawk said:


> Why are you using a VPN?


I use it occasionally to get around campus wifi restrictions and while I'm torrenting stuff. I'll just turn it off whenever I'm on GBAtemp


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Mar 9, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I use it occasionally to get around campus wifi restrictions and while I'm torrenting stuff. I'll just turn it off whenever I'm on GBAtemp


Be careful when torrenting on campus networks. Don't become another statistic.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2018)

Thunder Hawk said:


> Be careful when torrenting on campus networks. Don't become another statistic.


They block p2p anyway, so I only do that at home or a library


----------

